# W-lan Internetressourcen verteilen



## rider210 (21. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch.
Ich und mein Bruder gehen über Wlan ins Internet.
Ich spiele heufig im Internet (Cs). Er lädt immer so unnötiges Zeug runter, dass das Internet bei mir total langsam ist. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die internetressourcen irgendwie zu verteilen, so dass er z.B. nur 30% und ich 70% zur Verfügung habe.
Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (21. April 2009)

rider210 am 21.04.2009 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch.
> Ich und mein Bruder gehen über Wlan ins Internet.
> Ich spiele heufig im Internet (Cs). Er lädt immer so unnötiges Zeug runter, dass das Internet bei mir total langsam ist. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die internetressourcen irgendwie zu verteilen, so dass er z.B. nur 30% und ich 70% zur Verfügung habe.
> Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.


hängt vom router ab , aber ich denke es sollte mit QoS gehen


----------



## rider210 (21. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort!
Mein Router ist der D-Link Di-524!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (21. April 2009)

ich kenne den router leider nicht und bei einem flüchtigen blick über die homepage glaub ich nicht das man da was machen kann .
es scheint aber ein forum speziell für dlink router zu geben : http://forum.dlink.de/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=d3973689c1b09cfa5fce1126b3bb2b06  vielleicht wissen die was .


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2009)

ist es deinem bruder denn egal, wenn er langsamer runterlädt? dann kann man nämlich auch bei ihm im downloadmanager einstellen, dass er maximal X kb/sek runterladen soll.


wenn es aber um den deinen ping geht: der geht leider unabhängig davon schon hoch, dennd as prob beim ping is ja nicht die verfügabre bandbreite (sonst hätte man mit analogmodem nie im leben online spielen können), sondern die verzögerung WEIL datenpakete fließen und gecheckt werden müssen.


----------



## rider210 (21. April 2009)

Herbboy am 21.04.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es deinem bruder denn egal, wenn er langsamer runterlädt?



Keine Ahnung obs im egal ist. Mir ist es aber egal  .
Wenn er im i-net is hab ich bei Cs nen Ping von ca 140 und wenn er nicht drinn is von 10-20.
Ich glaube nicht dass ich auf seinem Rechner iwas instalieren darf aber ich werd nochmal in dem D-link Forum nachgucken.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2009)

rider210 am 21.04.2009 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 21.04.2009 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt: wenn ein Dload läuft, geht dein ping runter - egal ob bei dir oder bei ihm und ob der dload mit 400kb/sek oder mit 4kb/sek läuft. wird IMHO also eh nix nutzen. vlt. würde der ping leich besser werden, aber keinesfalls auf werte wie 20 oder so.


----------



## mastermaisi777 (22. April 2009)

Herbboy am 21.04.2009 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> rider210 am 21.04.2009 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der ping würde besser werden , bei mir waren es drastische änderungen wenn ich einen download künstlich beschränkt hab (geht bei vielen downloadmanagern ). 
wenn er bittorrent oder ähnliches nutzt kann es auch am upload liegen der am limit hängt .


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2009)

mastermaisi777 am 22.04.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> der ping würde besser werden , bei mir waren es drastische änderungen wenn ich einen download künstlich beschränkt hab (geht bei vielen downloadmanagern ).
> wenn er bittorrent oder ähnliches nutzt kann es auch am upload liegen der am limit hängt .


 ja, aber der würde trotzdem nicht STARK runtergehen IMHO. wenn bei mir zB ein DLoad läuft mit nur 10KB, dann is mein ping trotzdem ca. verdoppelt.


probieren kann man es natürlich.


----------

